# Help - Convert Excel File to .kml and .gpx Files - How To??



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, can someone please help me out here:

I have some Excel files that I want to convert to both Google Earth KML and Garmin GPX file formats. Can someone please tell me how to do this or where to do this? There's got to be a website somewhere to convert the Excel data into these two forms. I've found a website to convert GPX into KML, but need help converting from Excel to the two formats mentioned.

Any and all help is much appreciated! :thumbsup:

-Mike


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

google "easy GPS". It's free and might work. If it does not, the only other way I know is to purchase "expert GPS". I know it works, but, it costs around $75.00. Good Luck.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

seabiscuit said:


> google "easy GPS". It's free and might work. If it does not, the only other way I know is to purchase "expert GPS". I know it works, but, it costs around $75.00. Good Luck.


I've installed EasyGPS and have created what I believe to be GPX files from my KML files using GPS Visualizer. When I open up EasyGPS and then "Open" these two GPX files, they load into the screen at right and the coordinates and names appear to be correct. Now the true test will be trying to load them into the gps...too bad it's 330 miles away on the boat!!! :blink:


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

glad it worked for you. I tried and tried, but, could not get it to work. It would change the coordinates slightly. I purchased expert gps and it worked the first time. I did, however, spend a lot of time getting the datum and formats matched up correctly. 
You might see if one of your buddies has a handheld garmin, like a 76C. If so, you could test the data transfer before making the long drive and finding it did not transfer correctly.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

seabiscuit said:


> glad it worked for you. I tried and tried, but, could not get it to work. It would change the coordinates slightly. I purchased expert gps and it worked the first time. I did, however, spend a lot of time getting the datum and formats matched up correctly.
> You might see if one of your buddies has a handheld garmin, like a 76C. If so, you could test the data transfer before making the long drive and finding it did not transfer correctly.


Well I'm heading home for 12 days for Christmas break as of this Friday, so even if it doesn't transfer I'll have plenty of time to manually enter in the 30 or 40 new numbers I've got. But the GPS I'm trying to load them into is a Garmin GPSmap 76CSx, so I think they will load with no problem (fingers crossed). My cousin and I are saving up for a really nice GPS/Bottom machine combo, so unitl then we use this GPS alongside our already installed bottom machine. Not super fancy, but it gets the job done and puts us on the fish!!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is what I use. If you get errors usually it's when you do large amount of numbers., but they can be easily found.

1. Download your existing GPS Marks from your Humminbird Unit with Humminbird PC.
2. Save them as a GPX file.
3. Go to http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/
4. Upload your GPX file, converting it from GPX (XML) to Garmin Mapsource TXT (Tab Delimited)
5. Save the TXT file it creates for you.
6. Open that TXT file with EXCEL.
7. Be careful that EXCEL will change your DATE field and strip the extra characters out of it. You will need to change the format of this column to TEXT and you may need to adjust the date and times accordingly, so it displays as "01/08/2011 01:13:50"
8. Excel will make it easy to add and manipulate your new GPS coordinates into the right format of Degrees Decimal Minutes. There is plenty of information on the net on how to do this.
9. Ensure that your waypoint names are no longer than the 11 characters allowed via Humminbird.
10. Once you are finished, save the document back as a Tab Delimited TXT file.
11. Go back to http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/
12. Convert your Garmin Mapsource TXT (Tab Delimited) file into a Humminbird waypoints and routes file (.hwr)
13. Open the .hwr file with Humminbird PC.
14. It will ask you to save it as a GPX file, which will be compatible with your unit.
15. Upload the GPX file back to your Humminbird unit.
15. Done!


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

If you can't get it done, I can do it with Expert GPS. I am in Illinois, so Email would be the best way.

Blaine


----------

